# Buying used firearms on the internet.



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

I‘ve bought few new firearms off the internet and had very good results. I’ve been looking for a 5.56 AK that’s able to take wood furniture for some time now. Don’t ask me why I just like wood and 5.56 AKs. Well I’ve been following a few guns on Gun Broker and have been in contact with some of the owners. One of the AKs owners contacted me after his rifle didn’t sale and asked if I would be interested. I said sure. He had a store about an hour drive from me and I told him that I would drive down to take a look. I wanted to see if the rifle would take Circle 10 mags. I've been told via the internet that this brand would but wanted to be sure. So off I went. When I got there I was given the rifle to look at. It was listed in good condition with no damage on the wood or metal parts other than normal wear. The photos of this rifle looked good also. 

The first thing I noticed when he handed me rifle there was a big chip of wood missing in the stock. Then when I took the rifle apart the rifle looked as if it had never been cleaned after years of shooting. The bolt and bolt carrier looked as if it had been in a sand storm, there were erosion pits all over them.

I know the word GOOD is not quantitative or quantifiable but give me a break. I wasn’t pissed off as much as I was grateful that I took the time to drive down to look at this rifle. Because I really would have been pissed off if I had bought this thing sight unseen. 

My experience may not be the norm. But based on this experience I will never buy a use firearm off the internet without looking at it first. So if you are buying used firearms off the internet Caveat emptor.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Internet sales with used firearms is a mixed bag. Caveat emptor. I like to look and see how long the seller has been selling over the internet, how many transactions and I read all negative feed back. You also like an inspection period. If you send it back you will be out shipping costs. Face to Face generally makes more sense and less hard feelings.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm generally a "kick the tires" kind of person, meaning I like to handle what I am about to purchase, anything used almost always. An exceptions was I bought a 44 mag barrel for my Thompson contender, off Ebay, which I was very happy with when it arrived.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I have bought a few guns from different sights. The milsurp weapons are always a crapshoot "Photo is representative of actual inventory, may or may not include a cleaning rod" is sort of the catch-all phrase these days. If I buy anything else it had better be described accurately or it's going back. I have only bought from auction sites that have protections in place.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

I've used GB to pick up a few older Colt's. I only buy from A+ FFL's who accept credit cards and offer several photos with a willingness to take specific pics that may not have satisfied my 'need to know.' Sometimes people tell me to kick rocks or don't respond at all. The one's who work with me and have a clean product have received my business. If I'm buying a new gun I have a few go-to online vendors but when looking for something that hasn't been made in 20, 30, 40+ years GB can be a heck of a resource if you bid with your head instead of your heart.


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

Hemi45 said:


> I've used GB to pick up a few older Colt's. I only buy from A+ FFL's who accept credit cards and offer several photos with a willingness to take specific pics that may not have satisfied my 'need to know.' Sometimes people tell me to kick rocks or don't respond at all. The one's who work with me and have a clean product have received my business. If I'm buying a new gun I have a few go-to online vendors but when looking for something that hasn't been made in 20, 30, 40+ years GB can be a heck of a resource if you bid with your head instead of your heart.


This guy did have an A+ rating. I just not willing to take the chance anymore. The award is not worth the risk IMO. If I can't put my hands on it, it's a no deal!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Used guns on the internet? I feel like I am a trusting soul for buying a new one off the internet, recently.

Shoes, either. Learned about that the hard way two months ago. Never again.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Denton said:


> Used guns on the internet? *I feel like I am a trusting soul for buying a new one off the internet, recently*.
> 
> Shoes, either. Learned about that the hard way two months ago. Never again.


Fear not intrepid shopper! If you're buying from the likes of Grab A Gun, PSA, etc. you've nothing to worry about. Moreover, new guns are covered by the manufacturers warranty. With $20 FFL transfers, I've only purchased one gun at retail in the past few years. I'm not pushing you to follow my lead, just letting everyone know that buying online from an established seller is money in the bank. As in, the extra money you saved in YOUR bank account 

***ETA***

Also, before anyone decries such buying habits for killing off the 'local guy' (which is a fair point) I'll add that my transfers go through a local "Mom & Pop Shop." They only charge $15 plus the state's $5. They were brilliant enough to recognize online buying trends and established a business that focuses solely on transfers and special orders. That's the sort of adaptation that I commend and support with my patronage!


----------



## James L (Feb 7, 2015)

I'm a bit leery of buying any firearm used. At the very least I would want to field strip and inspect it first.

i have purchased one or two new guns off of the net.....had an issue with one pistol, but that was a manufacturer problem not the seller.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Full disclosure, I did buy a used Taurus PT 709 Slim from a fellow who came to TaurusArmed.net to find a buyer. I managed to make contact with him before he got the boot by some jack-booted thug of a moderator (He is my hero).
The weapon operates flawlessly and has become the weapon that finds itself under my shirt whenever I leave the house, nowadays.

I have no idea why I decided I could trust that fellow. Maybe it was because he stated right off the bat that he was there just to unload the weapon.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Ask for photos, lots of photos.
Ask for a 2 day non firing inspection period so you can return it for a full refund, if not satisfied.
If the seller does not agree, move on.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Over the years I've probably bought or sold (all transfered thru an FFL) more than a few weapons. Of all of those only three had any issues.

Also, you were buying that one outside of the GB rules and that's usually not a good thing to do


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

I have never had any problems! I have been happy with all of my used internet purchases and a few exceeded my expectations


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

The kind of guns I buy these days I would never buy without putting my hands on. For example, a purchase last year - a 1940 H&R 16 ga shotgun. And even then I found upon disassembly the reason the safety wasn't quite "right" was the replacement safety spring installed some time in the past several decades was from a ball-point pen. Not to worry, Numrich to the rescue!


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> The kind of guns I buy these days I would never buy without putting my hands on. For example, a purchase last year - a 1940 H&R 16 ga shotgun. And even then I found upon disassembly the reason the safety wasn't quite "right" was *the replacement safety spring installed some time in the past several decades was from a ball-point pen.* Not to worry, Numrich to the rescue!


That's funny but you have to appreciate their ingenuity!


----------



## RevTracy (Nov 9, 2012)

I've purchased several weapons online (Gun Broker) over the last three years. Only one was a used pistol, the others (a Glock, a Ruger American rifle, an AR-15 complete upper, etc.) were NIB...I've never had a problem with one exception. One purchase was problematic in that it took several weeks to receive my purchase. Other than that, I have no complaints. In fact, I haven't purchased a new weapon from a LGS in many years. Just my two cents worth.


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

I’m sure everyone has different experiences good and bad. The last rifle I brought off the internet was a New in the box James River AK. The rifle was as described but the mag was mashed to the point that it would not fit into the rifle. I called the seller and sent him emails and he never responded. It was a cheap mag so I didn’t take it any further. I use the mag as a vice/cleaning mag now.

But if had the same problem at my local gun store I would just take the mag back without problems.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

I'm like Moonshine Dave.
I want to touch and handle any gun before I plop down my cash. That's new or used.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I've gotten some fair deals to both parties online. What I want to know is why sellers put used guns up for more than new price and want to see CCW, DL. Backround check, etc. For all that hassle, I'll go to the lgs and buy new! Private sales should be kept private, uncle sam doesn't need to know. just my .02. It seems some folks are not trustworthy. If they are so concerned, sell on consignment for pete's sake. I read somewhere that the fears you have in others, is the fear others should have in you. Do not know where that originated from.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I will buy new on line, if I'm familiar with what I'm buying. Used? no way would I even consider buying used online. I've bought used guns from a local dealer that looked perfectly fine on the outside, on the inside they'd been altered, badly. It's a buying parts to make it right or taking it back proposition at that point. 

I bought a Winchester 1886 that had drilled out stove bolts on the mainspring guide because whoever lightened the main spring didn't know what they were doing and cut it too short. In this instance I bought a new mainspring and added a couple of screws to replace the one that were buggered up, probably by the same person.


----------



## jaydendyck1 (Feb 2, 2015)

Personally I just bought a Remington 141 35 rem off the interwebs and this thing is in far better condition than I paid for. And from the bench this thing shoot honest 1" groups at 75 yards open sights. I'm tickled but, I definitely got lucky.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Wow sounds like you snagged a good one. Congrats. Never spent much quality time around the .35 Remington but will attest to having seen some guns which claim to shoot it. lol. Semi auto maybe where the barrel move back and forth? They were way ahead of their time.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

I've bought 7 guns off the net (that I can remember). 3 new ones, 1 used Ruger P90, 1 used Sig 220 and 2 used Mossberg 500 contract shotguns. They were Montgomery Wards Westernfield M550's made for them by Mossy but are actually Mossy 500's. I was looking for cheap and I got it but, I did it knowing that I could work on them if needed. They didn't need it. One of them cost me $102 after shipping and FFL fee! Heck after making it tacticool it was still under $200. 
You do take a chance, it all depends on what you're looking for and how much risk you're willing to accept.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

If I can't inspect, including disassembly, I ain't buying it.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

I bought a used gun off a site and it had a chip out of the chamber which made ejection difficult. I got bamboozled. Only once though. I don't buy guns on the Internet now unless the seller sends me pics of everything I want to see. If they won't then I guess it's not the right gun for me. Plenty of fish in the sea.


----------

